# L'eau chauffée au micro-ondes refroidit plus vite



## peon.master (1 Décembre 2004)

"L'eau chauffée au micro-ondes refroidit plus vite que l'eau chauffée dans une casserole."

Ma copine en est persuadée. Ma mère et ma soeur également.
Je pense que ce n'est pas le cas. Une même quantité d'eau, chauffée à la même température, dans le même récipient refroidira autant vite si elle sort du micro-ondes plutôt que de la cuisinière. ça paraît logique!

Mais voila, j'ai des doutes! Est-ce une histoire de molécule ou une différence d'interprétation Mars-Venus?

Alors quelles sont vos expériences avec votre micro-ondes et/ou votre copine???


----------



## Nexka (1 Décembre 2004)

:mouais: 

On m'a toujours dit que si on mettait de l'eau chaude au congelateur, elle devenait plus vite glaçons que de l'eau froide...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2004)

Experience pratique.
Il vous faut : 
Une copine
Une casserole
Deux bols
Un micro onde
Un réchaud
De l'eau

Faits chauffer jusqu'à ébulition de l'eau sur un réchaud et dans le micro ondes. Prendre la température, et rectifier l'un ou l'auter bol avec un peu d'eau froide jusqu'à équivalence parfaite des deux.
Attendre quelques minutes ; parce qu'un quart d'heure c'est un peu long. 
Jeter les deux bols et amener votre copine dans la chambre pour la chauffer et lui faire comprendre qu'elle a bien mieux à faire qu'à vous prendre la tête avec des problèmes dignes de "C'est pas sorcier".
Non, mais!


----------



## poildep (1 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> On m'a toujours dit que si on mettait de l'eau chaude au congelateur, elle devenait plus vite glaçons que de l'eau froide...


 ah oui, mais seulement si tu l'as chauffée au micro-ondes !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Décembre 2004)

peon.master a dit:
			
		

> "L'eau chauffée au micro-ondes refroidit plus vite que l'eau chauffée dans une casserole."
> 
> Ma copine en est persuadée. Ma mère et ma soeur également.
> Je pense que ce n'est pas le cas. Une même quantité d'eau, chauffée à la même température, dans le même récipient refroidira autant vite si elle sort du micro-ondes plutôt que de la cuisinière. ça paraît logique!
> ...



Bonjour

Quel est l'intérêt de faire chauffer de l'eau pour la laisser refroidir ensuite ?    

C'est pas plus simple de prendre directement de l'eau froide


----------



## jeanba3000 (1 Décembre 2004)

Et si on n'a pas de micro-onde ?


----------



## Nexka (1 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ah oui, mais seulement si tu l'as chauffée au micro-ondes !



Ah bon    :hein: Moi je prennais l'eau chaude du robinet!!   C'est donc pour ça que ça ne marchait pas


----------



## dool (1 Décembre 2004)

y'a des fois on s'demande si le bol d'eau chaude se trouve pas entre les deux oreilles !  
Et là je crois qu'elle refroidie jamais malheureusement !


----------



## daffyb (1 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Quel est l'intérêt de faire chauffer de l'eau pour la laisser refroidir ensuite ?
> 
> C'est pas plus simple de prendre directement de l'eau froide


 Bon, rien que pour répondre !!! hé hé

 Pour la stériliser et après la boire sans avoir la chiasse


----------



## Diablovic (1 Décembre 2004)

Quand tu chauffes au four à micro-ondes, tu ne chauffes que l'eau.
  Quand tu chauffes au réchaud, tu chauffes d'abord le contenant, puis le contenu.
  C'est la chaleur emmagasinée par le contenant (ou pas) qui va faire que ça se refroidit plus vite en utilisant le micro-ondes.

  L'eau chaude qui congèle plus vite dans le congélateur: une explication: la surfusion


----------



## daffyb (1 Décembre 2004)

peon.master a dit:
			
		

> "L'eau chauffée au micro-ondes refroidit plus vite que l'eau chauffée dans une casserole."
> 
> Ma copine en est persuadée. Ma mère et ma soeur également.
> Je pense que ce n'est pas le cas. Une même quantité d'eau, chauffée à la même température, dans le même récipient refroidira autant vite si elle sort du micro-ondes plutôt que de la cuisinière. ça paraît logique!
> ...


 Il n'y a pas de différence entre les deux !
 Pourquoi l'eau de la casserole semble refroidir moins vite ? ben parce qu'elle est dans la casserole qui est brulante !
 Par contre, le bol qui était dans le micro onde, lui est bien plus frais !
 Comment faire pour mener une expérience ??? 
 les problèmes à résoudre :

2 récipients IDENTIQUES pouvant passer sur le feu et au micro-onde   
EXACTEMENT la même quantité d'eau   
Les récipients à une température identique... 
 En gros, pour gagner du temps, tu expliques que tous ces paramêtres ne sont pas respecté et que donc c'est normal qu'il y ait une différence, mais sur le papier, il n'y en a pas.

 Sinon, pour chauffer ma femme..... sans micro-onde, si gaz, mais à l'ancienne :love:


----------



## TaZoU (1 Décembre 2004)

Moi je ne chauffe pas mon eau donc ...


----------



## daffyb (1 Décembre 2004)

Faites tout de même attention à l'eau qui dort !!!


----------



## JPTK (1 Décembre 2004)

Diablovic a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu chauffes au four à micro-ondes, tu ne chauffes que l'eau.
> Quand tu chauffes au réchaud, tu chauffes d'abord le contenant, puis le contenu.
> C'est la chaleur emmagasinée par le contenant (ou pas) qui va faire que ça se refroidit plus vite en utilisant le micro-ondes.
> 
> L'eau chaude qui congèle plus vite dans le congélateur: une explication: la surfusion



J'allais le dire    

Par contre la surfusion je découvre... mais le texte est trop long. Il se résume en en 7 mots ?  :rateau:


----------



## duracel (1 Décembre 2004)

L'eau est le liquide qui emmagasine le mieux la chaleur. C'est fou,non?

Effectivement, quand on chauffe au micro-onde, on ne chauffe que l'eau. Les ondes stimules les molécules d'eau, et elles chauffent. Ensuite, un échange de chaleur se fait entre l'eau chaude et le récipent qui n'est pas chauffé par les ondes. Et donc, l'eau transmet de sa chaluer au récipient et donc corrélativement perd de la chaleur.

Quand on chauffe uen casserole avec de l'eau, on chauffe d'abord la cassserole par qui transite la chaleur pour chauffer l'eau. Et donc, une fois le procédé de chauffage terminé, les échnage de chaleur se feront d'abord dans le sens casserole > eau et ensuite dans l'autre sens. Donc l'eau se refroidiras moins vite.

Mais cette différence n'est due qu' aux paramêtres qui ne sont pas les mêmes.


----------



## monoeil (1 Décembre 2004)

Moi je bois pas d'eau. Ça réchauffe pas assez.


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Décembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Il se résume en en 7 mots ?  :rateau:


 En 2 !

 L'effet Mpemba



 Te v'là bien avancé, hein ?


----------



## Niconemo (1 Décembre 2004)

Bon quitte à admettre mon côté Vénus je vais compliquer la donne en passant à autre chose que de l'eau :

En fait je suis empiriquemnt désormais convaincu que quoi que ce soit refroidis plus vite à la sortie du mico-onde. Il y a surement une explication très rationnelle à ça mais je ne doute absolument pas de cet état de fait.

Faites le test : faites cuire des pâtes normalement égoutez-les, servez-les dans une assiette (froide) : toutes ces opérations auront rapidement ramené les pâtes à une tempréature entre chaud et tiède qui se maintiendra au moins 10 minutes avant que vous ne les trouviez trop froides.

Maintenant, une fois ces pâtes totalement froides, réchauffez-les au mico-ondes dans leur assiette à une tempréature tellement chaude que vous ne pourrez pas les manger (l'assiette elle-même sera chaude par conductivité) et bien en 3 ou 4 minutes, l'assiette comme les pâtes seront pratiquement froides.


----------



## sylko (1 Décembre 2004)

peon.master a dit:
			
		

> "L'eau chauffée au micro-ondes refroidit plus vite que l'eau chauffée dans une casserole."
> 
> Ma copine en est persuadée. Ma mère et ma soeur également.
> Je pense que ce n'est pas le cas. Une même quantité d'eau, chauffée à la même température, dans le même récipient refroidira autant vite si elle sort du micro-ondes plutôt que de la cuisinière. ça paraît logique!
> ...


Si tu as l'intention que ta copine devienne ta femme, je te conseille de mettre sa mère au micro-ondes.
Tu n'auras ainsi pas de problèmes de belle-mère.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Décembre 2004)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> Bon quitte à admettre mon côté Vénus je vais compliquer la donne en passant à autre chose que de l'eau :
> 
> En fait je suis empiriquemnt désormais convaincu que quoi que ce soit refroidis plus vite à la sortie du mico-onde. Il y a surement une explication très rationnelle à ça mais je ne doute absolument pas de cet état de fait.
> 
> ...



Cela fonctionne avec tous les types de pâtes ?
Si on met de la sauce l'expérience est-elle concluante ?  ou bien un biais est-il introduit ?


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Décembre 2004)

.....étant môme, avec un pote, on se demandait si la lumière du frigo restait allumée....On a fini par tout vider pour pouvoir tenir dedans.......


----------



## Niconemo (1 Décembre 2004)

Je dois avouer que je manque de matériel pour mes travaux. Et par les temps qui courrent je commence à douter de voir subventionnées mes recherches en la matière. Je m'applique pourtant à poursuivre opiniatrement mes recherches sur les pâtes touts les mois entre le 20 du mois et le 5 du mois suivant...


----------



## monoeil (1 Décembre 2004)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> Je dois avouer que je manque de matériel pour mes travaux. Et par les temps qui courrent je commence à douter de voir subventionnées mes recherches en la matière. Je m'applique pourtant à poursuivre opiniatrement mes recherches sur les pâtes touts les mois entre le 20 du mois et le 5 du mois suivant...


Toi tu manges trop de caviar entre du 6 au 19


----------



## quetzalk (1 Décembre 2004)

Pour les nouilles réchauffées au micro-ondes (beurk...   enfin bon) c'est p'têt juste parce qu'elles contiennent beaucoup moins d'eau que quand tu les sors de la casserole d'eau bouillante non ? 

ça me rappelle, il y a qq années de ça, un débat dans Science et Vie sur le bruit de la petite cuiller dans le café qui diminue quand le café est sucré...


----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2004)

de toutes façons chauffer de l'eau au micro onde est une heresie ! :rateau:


----------



## Niconemo (1 Décembre 2004)

Et le dodo... au micro-ondes... ont peut ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> de toutes façons chauffer de l'eau au micro onde est une heresie ! :rateau:


Parfaitement. et cuisiner avec c'est pire que tout    
Marre des soirées où je suis invité et où on me sert d'improbables ratas issus de recettes médiocres, puisées dans des magazines féminins pour exécutive women stréssée et cuits au micro ondes...  
Sorry, mais il fallait que ça sorte :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Décembre 2004)

Diablovic a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu chauffes au four à micro-ondes, tu ne chauffes que l'eau.
> Quand tu chauffes au réchaud, tu chauffes d'abord le contenant, puis le contenu.
> C'est la chaleur emmagasinée par le contenant (ou pas) qui va faire que ça se refroidit plus vite en utilisant le micro-ondes.
> 
> L'eau chaude qui congèle plus vite dans le congélateur: une explication: la surfusion



si ça ça mérite pas un ban


----------



## supermoquette (1 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Sorry, mais il fallait que ça sorte :rose:


Ok mais pas sur mes godasses


----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2004)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> Et le dodo... au micro-ondes... ont peut ?


 :affraid:


à la broche le dodo, toujours !


----------



## quetzalk (1 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... pour exécutive women stréssée et cuits au micro ondes... :



  :hein:   
Y en a beaucoup en Corse ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> Y en a beaucoup en Corse ?


J'aurais dû l'attendre, celle là... On a beau avoir l'habitude :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais dû l'attendre, celle là... On a beau avoir l'habitude :hein:


bah tu peux bouler rouge le concours est fini


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ok mais pas sur mes godasses



Nâââân... J'ai arrêté la binouse, cette semaine


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bah tu peux bouler rouge le concours est fini



On ne sort pas les armes pour si peu


----------



## quetzalk (1 Décembre 2004)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> Et le dodo... au micro-ondes... ont peut ?



on eût pu, mais on peut pus.

Car l'Homme est sorti une fois de plus vainqueur auréolé de gloire de son combat inégal contre la Nature hostile.


----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais dû l'attendre, celle là... On a beau avoir l'habitude :hein:


 

parce que sur le continent, c'est plutot rare les executives women cuites au micro ondes ! :rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (1 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais dû l'attendre, celle là... On a beau avoir l'habitude :hein:



Mouarf, allez, fallait bien que quelqu'un le fasse, je me suis dévoué c'est tout        
Faut pas l'prendre mal ?

Hein ?  :casse:  :hosto:  :affraid:  :sick:  :casse:    :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf, allez, fallait bien que quelqu'un le fasse, je me suis dévoué c'est tout
> Faut pas l'prendre mal ?
> 
> Hein ?  :casse:  :hosto:  :affraid:  :sick:  :casse:    :mouais:  :rateau:



La dévotion a du bon. Elle fut prise de manière très primesautière.
Le préfet Bonnet fit pire en son temps. Verbalement s'entend.


----------



## Niconemo (2 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> on eût pu, mais on peut pus.
> Car l'Homme est sorti une fois de plus vainqueur auréolé de gloire de son combat inégal contre la Nature hostile.



Houla ! Très hostile le dodo ! Mais l'homme a su empêcher de nuire une fois pour toute ce terrible prédateur ce qui démontre s'il en était besoin (avec l'invention du micro-onde et de l'executive woman) sa supériorité dans l'échelle de l'évolution.


----------



## Dedalus (2 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> La dévotion a du bon. Elle fut prise de manière très primesautière.
> Le préfet Bonnet fit pire en son temps. Verbalement s'entend.


Avant d'être en Corse, le préfet Bonnet avait été dans les Pyrénées-Orientales. Et là il avait réussi en peu de temps ce tour de force d'unifier -contre ses mesquineries et rodomontades administratives - tous les mouvements catalanistes du coin, alors qu'ils se tiraient tous dans les pattes depuis des lustres.
(Je suis Parisien mais avec une goutte de sang catalan et j'ai quelques attaches dans le Vallespir).


----------



## quetzalk (2 Décembre 2004)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> ... avec l'invention du micro-onde et de l'executive woman) sa supériorité dans l'échelle de l'évolution.



  :love:    :love:   
sans vouloir te contredire, c'est pas la femme qui a inventé l'_executive man_ ?
 
(pfiou, j'ai fait un gros dodo moi...)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

hééééé hooooo pas de politique ni
de discrimination feminine !!!! 

non mais !!!!!


----------



## quetzalk (2 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hééééé hooooo pas de politique ni
> de discrimination feminine !!!!
> 
> non mais !!!!!



   
"TTENTION LES GARS ! Y a CHARTWOMAN qui rapplique !!!!


----------



## 406 (2 Décembre 2004)

j'ai remarqué que c'est surtout la surface du liquide qui est trés chaude. faite chauffer de la soupe au micro ondes, sortez là. la surface est brulante mais si vous la ménagez 2 secondes. le dessous froid va se mélanger et elle sera tiède. pareil avec l'eau.
 edit : moralité, faut la chauffer dans une assiette plate .


----------



## Nephou (2 Décembre 2004)

406 a dit:
			
		

> la ménagez 2 secondes


comme quoi il ne faut jamais ménager la soupe sinon elle se repose


----------



## 406 (2 Décembre 2004)

oups. j'ai dis le contraire


----------



## macelene (2 Décembre 2004)

oula oula... bon allez je change de sujet.

Et toi dis là au dessus de moi, tou néphou rien aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Nephou (2 Décembre 2004)

:rose: ça se voit tant que ça 

_en fait je réponds à plein de mail et tout et tout_


----------



## poildep (2 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et toi dis là *au dessus de moi*, tou néphou rien aujourd'hui ?


 Encore une histoire à faire jaser. :mouais:


----------



## monoeil (2 Décembre 2004)

406 a dit:
			
		

> oups. j'ai dis le contraire


Non, tu as mélangé légumes et eau savonneuse . Comme soupe, c'est chaud


----------



## monoeil (2 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Encore une histoire à faire jaser. :mouais:


Une position qui se défend pourtant.


----------

